# Killington 12/16-12/17



## andyzee (Dec 11, 2006)

Doing Hunter on the 15th and then heading up to Killington 12/16-12/17. Anyone else?


----------



## roark (Dec 11, 2006)

Hoping to go to Magic on Saturday, pick up the pass and catch Snow Gods. Hoepefully K on Sun.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2006)

Will probably be there or Pico.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 12, 2006)

I might be at K Sat and Sun..I could also be at Mt Snow. I will let you know when I figure it out.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, if you guys show up, stop at the Kzone 10 AM, I'll be there both days. http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=910


----------



## Marc (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll be at the mighty K M-W of next week.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone at K Sat or Sun, stop by the KZone 10 AM http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=910


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Anyone at K Sat or Sun, stop by the KZone 10 AM http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=910



OK, will do.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 18, 2006)

SkiDork said:


> OK, will do.



Yeah, right, didn't see you Sunday :smash:


----------

